# Anyone Recognize These



## f350ca (Nov 3, 2016)

A buddy got these with a Hardinge lathe he bought from Crown Assests. He had no use for them so gave them to me.
Does anyone recognize the shank, I assume the course thread pulls it into the spindle and it locates on the taper.
I assume this is for precision boring, the cutter has a 40 tpi adjusting screw behind it, then the body can be rotated on the shank, Im guessing on an eccentric for adjustments from 0 to 40 1/10.000 of an inch. Interestingly the scale is logarithmic, makes sense.







A nice little Criterion boring head with the same shank. Found it on their site, its from the 40's




By the address it could be a star.



And lastly this, some sort of adjustable boring bar?



Has the same 40 tpi backup screw on the cutter.




Thanks for looking

Greg


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 3, 2016)

f350ca said:


> And lastly this, some sort of adjustable boring bar?



Perhaps adjustable with a ball peen hammer, The set screw holds the HSS tool, you bump it on the other end to make the hole bigger.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 5, 2016)

That's tooling for a Moore Jig Bore machine.  That taper with the fast "quickstart" thread on the end fits exclusively in their jig borer spindle.  Won't fit anything else.  Ken


----------



## f350ca (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Ken, was sure someone would recognize it. Of course they didn't come with the jig borer. The shank threads out of the boring head so it can easily be repurposed, the boring head?with the tool at 45 deg appears to be one piece but could probably be disassembled and the shank turned straight to fit a collet.
Thanks

Greg


----------

